# 2005.5 VW Jetta 2.5L Head Gasket



## VDubbJetta (Jul 3, 2008)

I am just curious if anyone in this forum has ever heard of problems with the 2.5L head gasket. I am having a issue with my 05.5 right now where they are saying coolant and oil are mixing, meaning the head gasket may be bad or that the head is warped. The vehicle has only 68,500 miles to date. I drive the car all highway miles and the vehicle was never over heated or been abused. This is very frustrating to me because I have done everything in my control to insure this vehicle is well maintained. I would appreciate any feedback anyone has pertaining to this topic. Should I get the head gasket/head fixed and sell the car as quick as possible or does everyone think the vehicle will be ok after this fix. I am just concerned that later down the road I may start having bearing trouble with the motor. Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I t may not be the head gasket. It could also be the oil filter housing gasket. 
I would change that 1st since its easier to get to and not as expensive or labor intensive as a head gasket.
Does the car overheat at all?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 2005.5 VW Jetta 2.5L Head Gasket (VDubbJetta)*

Does the 2.5L have an oil cooler? If so, those were common failure points on older VWs.


----------



## VDubbJetta (Jul 3, 2008)

No oil cooler in 2.5L that I know of


----------



## VDubbJetta (Jul 3, 2008)

The car never over heated on me as of yet. I am working on ripping the motor appart to get to the head gasket as of now. I will keep you posted on what the out come is. I did see some residue (coolant ?) in the combustion chamber if that tells anyone anything.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

the oil cooler is on the oil filter housing.
Thats the reason why I said to check there 1st


----------



## VDubbJetta (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Do you think if the oil cooler was the problem the oil and the coolant would mix ? I would have never thought of that and I will have to investigate that. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## VDubbJetta (Jul 3, 2008)

*Update: Head Gasket repair*

Just wanted to let everyone know the status of the head gasket job on the 2.5L Jetta. The verdict is the head gasket was leaking at the top and bottom. The engine block appears to be true and the head also appears to be true. I had the head sent out to the machine shop to be gone over though just to make sure everything is well. Looks like just a faulty head gasket. The car only has 68,500 pampered miles. Please let me know if anyone else has ever had head gasket problems with there 2.5L. Sounds like this is very rare.


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Never heard of it before, but that's not a good sign.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

We had ONE head gasket failure on a 2.5 in the past few years I can remember at my dealer. It is very rare.


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

It's also a pretty new engine, with very example having any significant mileage. Let's hope 68k is not the norm.


----------



## VDubbJetta (Jul 3, 2008)

*Head Gasket Update*

Like I think I have mentioned before, I am working on the reassemble of the 2.5L head gasket job. I am torn though because there are no aftermarket head gaskets out there to replace this gasket so I was forced to use the OEM one. I hope this one does not go bad a 68,500k as well. But anyways, should have everything buttoned up by monday or tuesday. The scary thing is, even after all this trouble I think I would still buy another VW, What the heck is the matter with me ? VW for life. Guess I could be a Harley Davidson owner too. hahahaha


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Head Gasket Update (VDubbJetta)*

yes 2.5 has water oil cooler unit. right above the oil filter housing. it could be the oil cooler. also there a transmission cooler too if you have a 6 speed auto. real common on the 1.8t to go bad. but that was oid design, the new design oil cooler are different, i havent seen 1 go bad yet, key word,yet. if you get new gasket, just make sure your head is true and str8. also make sure engine not running hot, make sure both fans are working and water pump is pumping, 2.5 water pump are freaky small compare to 2.0L aor 1.8t engines. i have seen water go bad on these engine and large and small go bad to, the large fan has the fan control module built in it and smaller fan get power from big fan. vwa should of help you out.


----------



## VDubbJetta (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Head Gasket Update*

Head Gasket job is complete. Head gasket was actually cracked. Looks to me like a faulty head gasket from the factory. Oh well, all is well now and car is running awsome. I just hope I never have to replace it again. haha


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

any pics of he damaged gasket?


----------



## Seni0rl0c0 (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: 2005.5 VW Jetta 2.5L Head Gasket (VDubbJetta)*

FYI,
2006 Jetta 2.5 leaking head gasket at 45.5k miles. Warranty fix. 
Dealer states that they have "done others", but there is now a new procedure where they cement the head gasket on using three (!) different types of adhesive.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

How hard was the head gasket job? I used to have a V6 engine and replacing the HG on that was a bitch. I imagine it's much easier on an inline engine. 
- Jeremy.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 2005.5 VW Jetta 2.5L Head Gasket (Seni0rl0c0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seni0rl0c0* »_FYI,
2006 Jetta 2.5 leaking head gasket at 45.5k miles. Warranty fix. 


Yikes, that's exactly where I am right now.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (VDubbJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubbJetta* »_No oil cooler in 2.5L that I know of

According to the drawing of the 2.5L lubrication system in the Bentley manual..there is a coolant/oil interface oil cooler on this motor..should that have a crack internally it would mix oil and coolant, just as the older coolers have done!


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Guessing you know this but just throwing it out there. Coolant in your oil will = death to bearings rather quickly.


----------



## baja_dan (Mar 20, 2013)

*i am just learning my girlfriends 2007 vw jetta is having the same issue*

my girlfriend told me about a check engine light that came on so i took it to a shop and had it coded and it said there was a misfire in cillanders 1 and 2. i took it to my buddds shop and pulled the plugs to fing there is water getting to the top of the pistons and also found rust marks on top of the plugs. it only has 82k miles and has not been driven hard at all. is it a complicated job to change out the gaskets?


----------

